

I need Mozilla Ubiquity on Chrome - lethargicpanda
http://www.grople.com/projects/357
Hey everyone!
I love Chrome, but I can't live without Mozilla ubiquity add on! So I am ready to pay 20 bucks to anyone that provide me with an add on that let me use Ubiquity script on Chrome.<p>Who is in?<p>http://www.grople.com/projects/357
======
winestock
He's willing to pay $20.00 for Ubiquity on Chrome. I don't think that he wants
it hard enough.

